# Can't Find Router Model



## gingerlovin4u (Mar 22, 2009)

I Cannot find the model of my router i have checked everywhere on the router and within the router e.g. (192.168.1.1). but i cannot find it anywhere theirfor i cannot ask for support untill i do.

i managed to gather this information from thr router:


Product Information
Model Number Wireless ADSL2/2+ Router
HW Revision 9307-1
Serial Number 20060218
Ethernet MAC 00:13:64:28:A3:8A
DSL MAC 00:13:64:28:A3:8B
AP MAC 00:13:64:28:a3:8c
Software Versions
Gateway 3.6.0C
ATM Driver 4.05.03.00
DSL HAL 3.02.04.00
DSL Datapump 4.01.02.00 Annex A
SAR HAL 01.07.02
PDSP Firmware 0.49
Wireless Firmware 1.6.0.24
Wireless APDK 5.7.0.6,
Boot Loader 1.2.5.9

any sort of help would be amazing
regards gingerlovin4u


----------



## Net Jockey (Oct 18, 2008)

gingerlovin4u said:


> I Cannot find the model of my router i have checked everywhere on the router and within the router e.g. (192.168.1.1). but i cannot find it anywhere therefore i cannot ask for support untill i do.
> 
> i managed to gather this information from the router:
> 
> ...


Along with the brand name....that should be all that you need.


----------



## gingerlovin4u (Mar 22, 2009)

thats the think their doesnt seem to be a brand name on the router :/

all that is on the front of it is 

11G
Wireless ADSL Router

and in the middle all it says is wireless router

this is what is found on the back of the router

IEEE 802.11g ADSL 2/2 + Router

S/N: FC090C82B6B00870

MAC: 00136428A38A


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Does it have an FCC number?


----------



## gingerlovin4u (Mar 22, 2009)

johnwill said:


> Does it have an FCC number?


no that is everything i could find


----------



## Net Jockey (Oct 18, 2008)

Any Tool that does not have a Brand name...is a recipe for disaster...and not worth purchasing. 

My router has similar to what your router has on it...However in the middle...on top of the router...it says D-Link.


----------

